# oswego pics



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

some pics from that snow storm


----------



## clipper (Jan 21, 2007)

Is the excavator sitting on top of the snow!?!?!?!?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i guess so


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How did you get a picture of me digging out my driveway?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

the mess when that all melts is going to be another huge deal!! thats ALLLLOTTTT of snow


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a shart load of snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice pics, to bad they are some road in Canada I think. Those are in another thread on here somewhere about those pictures


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Yeah, I've seen those pics before. Someone posted them as a joke I believe, don't remember for sure. But I know I have seen the pics before.

Buck


----------



## mpflood (Dec 27, 2001)

I did see those pics last year too


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Someone is pulling the wool over someone's eyes. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=335069&postcount=28


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Those pics where taken in Newfoundland a couple of years ago they showed up on a weather message board I belong to.


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

Those pictures are not from here. we have alot of snow but not that much. those pics are from Canada, have been posted many times.


----------



## neman (Jan 13, 2007)

Something isn't right with those photos they look fake. Click on this link this looks real.
http://www.ns.ec.gc.ca/weather/severe/2003-2004/images/labrador1.jpg


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

lakeeffect;377500 said:


> Those pictures are not from here. we have alot of snow but not that much. those pics are from Canada, have been posted many times.


Actually if you look at the website that had the actual / original pics posted you can see in the background that there is not really that much snow on the ground. Maybe 2 feet at most. This part must be a huge drift.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

This was the pic I was referring to.


----------

